# EPH+25



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

i was offered a bottle of these yesterday, they say on the label per tab (30mg epherdrine, 120mg of caffine, 30mg asprin, 80mg narnegin) i tried 2 yesterday before training about 6pm and they were strong, heart racing and i felt a bit jittery and found it hard to sleep. but i took 2 this morning before some treadmill work and felt great. did any one come accross thes before? €40 per bottle of 60 taps, costly.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

got some on the way


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I get them from my gym...eph 30....30 mg ephidrine, 200mg caffeine, 50 mg aspirin....

£20 per tub of 60


----------



## fgs5635 (Jan 15, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> I get them from my gym...eph 30....30 mg ephidrine, 200mg caffeine, 50 mg aspirin....
> 
> £20 per tub of 60


Does your gym sell these online? I'm trying to find a UK supplier?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i get them down my gym too, but only cost 20quid


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oh they are illegal by the way, under the counter of course


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

gym rat said:


> oh they are illegal by the way, under the counter of course


i bought some from an online supplement store a while back.....


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I cant wait to get paid, gonna be getting some of these - least I know the online store wont stitch me like the others! lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

fgs5635 said:


> Does your gym sell these online? I'm trying to find a UK supplier?


No mate...sorry


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

1st eph I ever used, great stuff,


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

fgs5635 said:


> Does your gym sell these online? I'm trying to find a UK supplier?


Astronutrition sell eph, they are based in Canada where its legal, they ship to the UK very fast.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

does anyone think 2 in the morning before cardio is ok or would you add more in the evening. i am going to take 2 in the morn before cardio for 5 days and then take sat and sun off. as i have been on a test cycle now for 6-7 weeks and have been bulking for the last 3 months and want to cut some fat now.

i do wieghts in the evening and was going to take some before a session, but when i took them yesterday evening i found it hard to sleep.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Wouldn't advise taking them too late in the afternoon as they are an "upper" so will no doubt effect getting to sleep.


----------



## lpnash1979 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been taking eph based tabs of one form or other on and off for about 4 years, ever since the original xenadrine rfa-1s, which could be bought legally. I lost 5 stone in 5 months on ECA stack, 30% to 12% body fat, so they do work. What I can add is that my body seems to have become immune because I didn't know before, that you need to to be sure to take them in cycles, having at least a month off at a time so your body can get them out of your system. Also the caffeine levels are not good, I think I'm dependant on the stuff now, I get very stressed, and suffer headaches. And , like me you could see the energy boosting effects of eph tabs completely wear off!

Lastly, you must consider that your body will have an increased metabolic rate so if you train weights you will need copious amounts of extra calories to stop yourself from burning muscle. These are all things I've learnt from experience over the last 2 years.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lpnash1979 said:


> I've been taking eph based tabs of one form or other on and off for about 4 years, ever since the original xenadrine rfa-1s, which could be bought legally. *I lost 5 stone in 5 months on ECA stack*, 30% to 12% body fat, so they do work. What I can add is that my body seems to have become immune because I didn't know before, that you need to to be sure to take them in cycles, having at least a month off at a time so your body can get them out of your system. Also the caffeine levels are not good, I think I'm dependant on the stuff now, I get very stressed, and suffer headaches. And , like me you could see the energy boosting effects of eph tabs completely wear off!
> 
> *Lastly, you must consider that your body will have an increased metabolic rate so if you train weights you will need copious amounts of extra calories to stop yourself from burning muscle. These are all things I've learnt from experience over the last 2 years*.


2 minutes ago you lost the fat by training twice per day, and now you are saying if we workout we will get smaller as out bodies will catabolise muscle for fuel?

If you ever publish this, makes sure its in the fiction section...


----------



## lpnash1979 (Jan 15, 2008)

As I did mention, my findings were through experience. I think it's clear that I obviously made mistakes along the way. Knowing what I know now I would have done it differently. Its all true though, none of it fiction. Lastly I did say I lost 5 stone working out twice per day, but I started off doing half hour sessions, and combined it with eph tabs which is probably testament to the fast results.


----------



## morganrc (Jul 7, 2007)

I found EPH 25 gave me a tremendous buz and focus in the gym.

The only side affect was tremours during sleep at night!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

my gym sels them for £20 drop me an email and il sort them out for ya if you want dude


----------



## fgs5635 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks chem, but I have managed to find a shop that sells them online.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

i am taking 2 every morning just before treadmill work. the effects are gone by night time and does not cause a problem with sleep. i am 7 weeks into my cycle and i have been bulcking for the last 3 months or so, or you could say eating what i liked all year. so i have started to do 45mins on the treadmill every morning mon-frid and i am doing my wieght training in the evening mon-tue-thur-frid. i have another 4 weeks before i start PCT, so i would like to see some of my hard work by getting some definition.

My stats

age 33

wieght 85kg (13.5 stone)

B/F ? i think beteewn 15-20%

hieght 5'9"

measurements, never done them.


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi guys

Ive just found my old EPH 25+ bottle and still have alot left in it.

They work great the thing is ive had them for 3 years and want to know if they go off there is no expire date on the bottle ?

CHEERS


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

try them, what does not kill you will make you stronger


----------

